
MIT Private Pilot Ground School 2019, F-22 Flight Controls - mrtedbear
https://youtu.be/22u4qxm1YjY
======
mrtedbear
full course details here: [http://philip.greenspun.com/teaching/ground-
school/](http://philip.greenspun.com/teaching/ground-school/)

